# What happens at 2000mg a week?



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

I understand the less is more theory but i really am curious to see what effects such a high dosage will have.

Im just about to cruise for a while and im thinking of upping the dose after that.

Anyone that has actually run 2g a week of test prepared to speak about it?

Thanks.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

10g i heard the magic starts ha


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

GavinOC said:


> I understand the less is more theory but i really am curious to see what effects such a high dosage will have.
> 
> Im just about to cruise for a while and im thinking of upping the dose after that.
> 
> ...


I have always agreed with the less is more theroy, however, i do believe that if you are not blessed within the genetics department then higher doses are required... I would always taken the minimum requirements, but if you are not genetically gifted as some people are then more is useally required from what ive seen.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

genetics do play a big part

another facter i believe is the aas on the market are nothing what they were like 20 years ago say

i no guys will disagree and i admitt theres still stuff around thats tidy but people are making more money from selling gear now than cocaine everyone has jumped on the wagon and god nos where half of it is made


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

im sure you would get some pretty impressive gains there mate lol.are you offering to be the guinea pig and do your 'my 2g a week test log' ?


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

glanzav said:


> genetics do play a big part
> 
> another facter i believe is the aas on the market are nothing what they were like 20 years ago say
> 
> i no guys will disagree and i admitt theres still stuff around thats tidy but people are making more money from selling gear now than cocaine everyone has jumped on the wagon and god nos where half of it is made


Atleast with 90% of the gear i buy the purity of it is greater than the equlivant 15% purity for most cocaine bought on the streets today lol!

Gear can't really be cut, but it could only have 100mg as apposed to the 250mg written on the label.

My sources are very good, and have only ever recived a few fakes.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

If needs be then yes, to be honest ive run 1g a week and 300 tren so id be quite willing to run 2g and see what happens.

I doubt id do a journal though.

Any gear ive gotten seems to have been legit, but you cant be sure can you.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I expect a lot of the board have run it, how many will admit it is another story.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ask Joe. LOL.. That's Jw007


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

well i have ran 3.5g of test alone a week in the past,plus other meds on top of that,cant say its miracle stuff,in all honesty most likely a waste of gear,i tend to top out at 1.5g these days when going high on test and even at that its prob still a bit excess.

It really does all come down to genetics,consistency,diet,training etc etc so far as how much lean tissue you will gain.

I would say prob the most marked thing you would notice on mega doses is strength goes ballistic,but gains in muscle dont come at the same ballistic rate,your still always going to be limited on that level,and by gains i mean actual lean tissue gains not just bodyweight gains.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks you, thats some very good advice :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Remember to cut down the boozing a bit when going over 2 or 3 gramms a week. I tend to knock the spirits on the head and go with red wine and lager.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah i will do but its hard when i like drinking whiskey so much. Sure I can just cut out the booze altogether and shovel more stuff up my nose :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GavinOC said:


> Sure I can just cut out the booze altogether and shovel more stuff up my nose :whistling:


MMmmmmm, nose stuff!


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Mate I have never gone over 600mg pw so shpuldn't post but can't help thinking it must be a waste of test, your body can only ever re-generate so fast according to your genetics and you can only ever eat so much as well to warrant growth.

I'm sure the competitive lads here would sooner say go lower and stick some HGH and slin in there, perhaps IGF but then we're on to a new thread i guess...slainte!


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Uriel said:


> MMmmmmm, nose stuff!


Ha! Yeah mate NOSE STUFF + TEST = Lock yer daughters up, and yer cattle!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Remember to cut down the boozing a bit when going over 2 or 3 gramms a week. I tend to knock the spirits on the head and go with red wine and lager.


lol when i went up that high i actually started taking more reccy's than at any other point in my life and destroyed vodka every week like it was going out of fashion.

tho i guess am not supposed to admit to that lmao

incidentally ebay sell liver's dead cheap,would have been a damn shame if i hadnt picked one up after the abuse i put myself thru that year:lol: :lol:



geezuz said:


> Mate I have never gone over 600mg pw so shpuldn't post but can't help thinking it must be a waste of test, your body can only ever re-generate so fast according to your genetics and you can only ever eat so much as well to warrant growth.
> 
> *I'm sure the competitive lads here would sooner say go lower and stick some HGH and slin in there, perhaps IGF but then we're on to a new thread i guess*...slainte!


no mate i think you'll find we are more likely to say just stick to moderate dose of gear and get all the food and supps down his neck he can manage on a daily basis,slin,hgh etc etc used far to willy nilly by rec trainers these days to be honest,no need for them to be using it in 99% of cases of the average bber.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

TAKEN FROM PROMUSCLE.COM

Dan Duchaine's Theory of post AR mediated growth

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

from the VIPBOARD;

I am in the process of wrapping up a short 8 week bulker. I've always been interested in Duchaine's Theory of Post AR Mediated Growth and what I understand of it, that I tried it during this cycle. However, I'm not a reckless Duchaine. Much time and energy went into researching every possible aspect of this cycle theory. I am not afraid of being a guinea pig as long as I'm an informed guinea pig. For those of you who don't know, Duchaine's Theory states that at supraphysiological levels of AAS (especially test) another growth pathway opens. This is achieved by reaching levels of 4g-10g of AAS per week. Unfortunately the theory is somewhat incomplete. I say this because even though Duchaine tested this many times, he died before he had a chance to get his entire theory in writing. Information is very hard to find and the biochemistry behind the new pathway can't be found (at least I can't find it). IMO this is not what killed him although after doing it hundreds of times it certainly could have been a factor. I think what ultimately killed Duchaine is the fact that he was the world's best AAS/performance enhancing drug guinea pig. Finally things caught up with him and may he rest in peace.

Anyway, I decided to give this theory a simple test. After gathering all the research I possibly could, studying, talking with other bbers, etc, I began my experiment. My 8 week bulker was run as a standard pyramid with the middle four weeks at supraphysiological levels. I quickly ramped up to the dosages I took and then quickly came back down. I'm currently in week 8 preparing for PCT.

During the middle 4 weeks my dosages were as follows: 2.5g test enan/week, 1g sust/week, 800mg deca/week, 150mg finaprop EOD, and 50mg dbol ED. Approx 4.5-5g of AAS per week.

Results: IMO there is another growth pathway that exists at huge levels of AAS administration. My receptors had to have been supersaturated, yet my gains were incredible. For instance at week 5, I was up 35lbs. On week six I started T3 and will run it through week 9. Right now at week 8 I'm up 45lbs, and I'm continuing to grow albeit slower because of the fat burning of T3 and my down ramp.

Thoughts: I'm 100% positive that there is another growth pathway involved with high AAS administration. The short 4 week "super" cycle was hard on my body but not as hard as I expected it to be. My only side was an increase in my BP top number occasionally, which would not be uncommon under the load I was taking. I will shortly add all my ancies, supps, etc which I know helped keep everything together. I'm trying to get this all down so the bbing community has it. I wish I knew more about the biochemical pathways of the body. I'm certain the new pathway opens due to dose. I wish I could explain how the new pathway works. I wish I could explain what comprises the pathway. In the future, I would not be opposed to running this again with similar AAS (maybe a few changes) for a longer period of time. I'd like to run for 8 consecutive weeks at 6-7g per week with an up ramp and a down ramp. I'd like to run for 16 weeks. However I will not be doing another for quite sometime to let my body readjust. Currently I will still cycle, but not using Duchaine's theory (much lower dosages). I would like to wait at least 9-12 months before attempting this again. I will get blood work done this time every week. I also would like your guys'/gals' help. I need help finding a biochemical engineer or a biomedical engineer, etc who is familiar with AAS that would be interested in tracking progress during my next "super" cycle. I would like to find out and explain this new pathway.

Ancies/Supplements: During my entire cycle here are the ancies, supps, etc I'm taking (I will not include PCT because it will be pretty standard with the addition of cortisol suppression--Cymbalta (duloxetine hcl), Nolva, Femera, Remeron, Clomid, HCG, Proviron, tribus, and ZMA plus reg supps, etc): Femera 1.25mg EOD, Finasteride .5-1mg ED, Inj L-Carnitine 400mg ED, Inj Tripart 100mg ED, Inj B-Complex 38mg ED, Inj Adequan 20mg E7D, T3 25mcg weeks 6-9 with dosages adusted by BBT, Synth Gugglesterones one week (10), Cranberry juice, water, Crystal Light, Gatorade, Powerade, Glucosamine/Chondroitin 1000mg, MSM 1000mg, r-ALA 250mg 2x/day, ALCAR 450mg 2x/day, Green Tea Extract 450mg, ON Whey, Micronized Creatine, Glutamine, Glutamine peptides, Taurine 450mg 2x/day, L-Arginine 450mg 2x/day, Chromium Picolinate 200mcg, Milk Thistle 450mg, Liv-52 250mg 2x/day, Super Omega 3, 6, 9 EFAs 4000IU 2x/day, zinc 50mg 2x/day, multivit, vit c 500mg 2x/day, vit e 400IU, acidolopholous 6mg 2x/day, zanaflex 4-8mg, ultram 150mg, and HCG 250IU 2x per week.

If you have any questions feel free to ask. Also feel free to provide any and all types of feedback, etc. AND if you know of a biochemist, biomedical engineer, etc who would be interested or are a biochemist, biomedical engineer, etc I would be much obliged.

And here are the results:

I had to extend my downramp by four weeks because the body adjustment is just too much. So I ran my last four weeks with just test prop and tren ace.

Please DO NOT try this if you're a newbie or on your fifth cycle, etc, etc. This is my xxx cycle (lost count), and I went in very prepared, and I'm coming out very prepared. A great deal of research and time went into the planning and running of this cycle.

Must add bros that yes, I admit it, I did also run a little Cialis just to see what would happen during my peaks..........Jesus. All I can say is you better have multiple nymphos around at your beck and call because one nympho's (and I don't care how much of a nympho she is) accessible holes are eventually going to get tired. I'm dead serious. Either that or have a fun time punching holes in the wall or beating it to a bloody stump.

Results in total:

Gross weight gain: 45lbs

Net weight gain: 25lbs (this includes a four week T3 cycle within the bulk cycle)

I had the following tests run after PCT. All were normal with the exception of cortisol which was low (exactly where I wanted it).

Here are the tests:

Total Cortisol

DHEA Sulfate

IGF-1

IGFBP-3

Free T3

Free T4

TSH

Total Test

Free Test

Weakly Bound Test

Hemoglobin A1C

Fasting Insulin

CBC

CMP

Lipid Panel

GGT

PSA


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

glanzav said:


> genetics do play a big part
> 
> another facter i believe is the aas on the market are nothing what they were like 20 years ago say
> 
> i no guys will disagree and i admitt theres still stuff around thats tidy but *people are making more money from selling gear now than cocaine* everyone has jumped on the wagon and god nos where half of it is made


cocaine £40/ gram lasts a couple of hours if your lucky.

test £40/10ml probably last a few weeks at least.

i think you'll find there are a lot more cocaine barons than AAS barons mate...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Con,

If you continue on down that thread there is a post by someone (possibly Gavin Kane) saying they used 10g test per week under the guidance of D. Duchaine and he was making impossible gains in size, strength and fatloss. Was also having heart palpitations and struggling to breathe.

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Copied from Prof Muscle:

Dan died of a congenital birth defect, had nothing to do with anything he ever took. While he was quite the renegade, he was far more safe than most of you are in taking products. I knew Dan well in the 90's and we spent a lot of time together talking about everything from recombent bikes, to model airplanes, to steroids. He was actually a very well rounded individual and may my friend rest in peace, God bless him.

Now on to your topic of discussion, at one point under the guidance of Dan, I did a 4 week cycle of test at 10g per week, yes that is right. The gains were astronomical, the body fat loss was better than any cutting cycle I have ever done, etc. Now for the bad part, I had heart palpitations, I couldn't breathe, I couldn't sleep, I wore 4-5 shirts a day from sweating, and more.

Yes, there is another pathway that opens at 4g plus, but there is still no proof, only anectodal evidence from all those who have done it. I can't find any scientific reason why, I just know it does. Everything I could tell you is mere speculation.

So do any of you need to do this? Hell no, and you would be fools to try. Why? What are your goals? If you dont' make a living doing this, why do that to your body? It is reckless and stupid at best.

While I am reckless and stupid at best, you guys can live your fantasies through me, I would never recommend you do what I do, I am a scientist and sometimes a foolish one at that. When I do finally make recommendations to you guys, it is for safe and sane gains, not the stupid stuff I do or have done. Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeez that cycle must cost some dollar lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting post Con. Obviously more gear will result in higher water rentention no? so that could also be a weight gain concurred from that. I've always thought big doses are "cool" for growth but lately thought maybe you shouldnt need to run such huge courses in order to grow..

Think im going to lower things and keep more consistent with everything as to not lose to much of my gains.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've got a mate does ridiculous amounts of gear,not really a bodybuilder more powerlifter /strongman type,he does a multidose sus and eq every week plus anapalons etc and he doesn't look great but STRENGTH off the scale!!

I think whether you look good or continue to grow on mega-doses is partly down to genetics/body type


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

10gWTF


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

40mls of liquid is a lot! Assuming of course it wasn't prop!


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

GavinOC said:


> I understand the less is more theory but i really am curious to see what effects such a high dosage will have.
> 
> Im just about to cruise for a while and im thinking of upping the dose after that.
> 
> ...


i got to 1300 a week and f*#k me never again, but that was a stack of test, deca , dbol, the gains were good but the mood swings the rage for sex, the spots, there really is not need to take so much, (IF YOU DONT NEED TO) but i couldnt help myself pmsl... :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I have not yet done over 1g of test plus other types (tren, eq or deca for eg)... but I do find that I respond better to higher doses... after reading some of the info here I might think about running a high dose month... hmmmm food (or aas) for thought...


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

GavinOC said:


> I understand the less is more theory but i really am curious to see what effects such a high dosage will have.
> 
> Im just about to cruise for a while and im thinking of upping the dose after that.
> 
> ...


highest ive done was 750mg a weak and that was too much for me after you run that amount man you might be curious to know how to reverse the effects just my opinion.....i wouldnt risk it for a biscuit:beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Some of the side effects you lot are going on about is something i have simply never experienced,yes my blood pressure would have gone up a bit and felt a bit hornier but thats about it,i often wonder how succeptable to placebo a lot of people are,ie you've heard you will feel a certain way so in return you are 'convinced' you feel that way,having taken 3.5g a week of test alone with another almost 2g of meds on top of that a week,badically topping out at well over 5g a week i never felt the way half of you are saying you did on doses a quarter of that!

I have a friend,well known across the forums tho he doesnt post nowadays,he was on 5g a week of test alone never mind other compounds on top of that,topping out somewhere over 8g a week,his gains?out of this world,his health?came crashing down and his world fell apart,unfortunately for him.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How would one eat on those doses though. I thought appetite suppression was linked to high doses or is this purely individual?

Imagine you would have to eat more than normal to take advantage of it all.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> How would one eat on those doses though. I thought appetite suppression was linked to high doses or is this purely individual?
> 
> Imagine you would have to eat more than normal to take advantage of it all.


Yeh i reckon you should be eating a good amount of cals to benefit from the gear but i imagine most people experimenting with doses this high will have that down and already be eating fair amounts.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I would look like a right cookie head on those kinda doses!! haha, Id have to pound the food back!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

if apetite suppression bacame a prob then shakes would be the order of the day,certainly what i did anyway.


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

weeman said:


> Some of the side effects you lot are going on about is something i have simply never experienced,yes my blood pressure would have gone up a bit and felt a bit hornier but thats about it,i often wonder how succeptable to placebo a lot of people are,ie you've heard you will feel a certain way so in return you are 'convinced' you feel that way,having taken 3.5g a week of test alone with another almost 2g of meds on top of that a week,badically topping out at well over 5g a week i never felt the way half of you are saying you did on doses a quarter of that!
> 
> I have a friend,well known across the forums tho he doesnt post nowadays,he was on 5g a week of test alone never mind other compounds on top of that,topping out somewhere over 8g a week,his gains?out of this world,his health?came crashing down and his world fell apart,unfortunately for him.


thats what i mean what happened to your mate you just dont know wat way you''re going to react every one is diff id rather be moderatley big with good health than blown up and be f**ked for the rest of my life but every one has diff goals


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

GavinOC said:


> Yeah i will do but its hard when i like drinking whiskey so much. Sure I can just cut out the booze altogether and shovel more stuff up my nose :whistling:


Give the shovin stuff up your nose a break as well as this is just detrimental to the porpose. no point wasting money. OMO


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

All jokes aside ive run as high as 1300mg a week and had very little sides, apart from spots on my back and thats about it.

Ill finish my test/tren cycle, cruise for a while then try a dose of 2g's and see what happens. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah give it a whirl, we're all different mate - only one way to find out. keep some A dex handy incease you get mega watery or booby and train your balls off


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> Some of the side effects you lot are going on about is something i have simply never experienced,yes my blood pressure would have gone up a bit and felt a bit hornier but thats about it,i often wonder how succeptable to placebo a lot of people are,ie you've heard you will feel a certain way so in return you are 'convinced' you feel that way,having taken 3.5g a week of test alone with another almost 2g of meds on top of that a week,badically topping out at well over 5g a week i never felt the way half of you are saying you did on doses a quarter of that!
> 
> I have a friend,well known across the forums tho he doesnt post nowadays,he was on 5g a week of test alone never mind other compounds on top of that,topping out somewhere over 8g a week,his gains?out of this world,his health?came crashing down and his world fell apart,unfortunately for him.


Never went as high as the doses your posting mate but have been pushing up my own doses and am experiencing very little in the way of side effects.

I do find orals wreck my appetite a bit and I'm a bit up and down mood wise (not anger, just general mood). So I do feel that a lot of what people see is placebo, but everyone is different so no real way of knowing.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Have some adex on hand, and pretty much anything else i need at very short notice so shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been reading this thread, as you are all aware I have mega dosed etc etc, as has been said, effective and not to harmfull for short blasts IMO.

What however you don't realise is that's it's physically super hard and time consuming to keep up with amount of shots required. Which in all honesty is one reason I can't be bothered to do again at mo...

Ps

typed this on iPhone in pub, it's growing on me lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

for me anything above around 750 mg of test is pointless, i generally use 500 and maybe add something else in along the line


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I have recently experimented with some high doses and sides effects have not noticably increased. Of course, over extended periods of time and/or higher doses this could change. I can honestly say though that so far orals have given me far more side effects than high dose injectables have.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Ive always like the look in aas of more is more not less is more, so 2g a week sound a good way forward.

However as highlighted, how can I be sure that when I personally inject my body will take the 2g and not try and fight off say 1g of it?! surely this is all about how much your body can tolerate?

Im not being arkward here but, sure the "Os" and other top bbs take more than 2g a week?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

IME nothing 'special' happens at that dose. makes me laugh the way people percieve more is better. a guy i know is doing 10ml test a week, i only do 750-1000mg a week and my gains have always been better than his, stength and size wise. difference between us being i dont look like pop n fresh, i look lean and muscular.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know of a guy that uses over 25ml of gear and a tonne of orals a week and believe me his size and strength is nothing short of unreal, his health though???who knows?

As said earlier is it really worth using more than needed and risking possible health problems??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

highest i ever ran was 1g test now i run 750mg and am making better gains! lol my food is better tho!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> I know of a guy that *uses over 25ml* of gear and a tonne of orals a week and believe me his size and strength is nothing short of unreal, his health though???who knows?


That is fuking crazy.....especially if it's 500 mg/ml UGL:lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not too sure what mg/ml but know that probably around 15ml of that is test 400, the rest is tren and deca, along with loads of orals including 6 anadrols a day at one point, he is ver, very big lol!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Not too sure what mg/ml but know that probably around 15ml of that is test 400, the rest is tren and deca, along with loads of orals including 6 anadrols a day at one point, he is ver, very big lol!!


 Thats over 10g a week. Fcukin hell thats a lot of gear.

GHS


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Not too sure what mg/ml but know that probably around 15ml of that is test 400, the rest is tren and deca, along with loads of orals including 6 anadrols a day at one point, he is ver, very big lol!!


What's his PCT like:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

GHS said:


> Thats over 10g a week. Fcukin hell thats a lot of gear.
> 
> GHS


Must be Trey brewer


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

How much gear you take means nothing imo. I used to train with one guy that would take 5 anadrol, 2 halo ed and then take 1500mg sust per week and he was weak as **** and he looked awful with epic 16 inch arms. What was his diet like? Pints of guiness and sausage rolls.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Con said:


> How much gear you take means nothing imo. I used to train with one guy that would take 5 anadrol, 2 halo ed and then take 1500mg sust per week and he was weak as **** and he looked awful with epic 16 inch arms. What was his diet like? *Pints of guiness and sausage rolls*.


So its not true what they say about the guiness and sausage roll diet..... bugger


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Rick89 said:


> I know of a guy that uses over 25ml of gear and a tonne of orals a week and believe me his size and strength is nothing short of unreal, his health though???who knows?
> 
> As said earlier is it really worth using more than needed and risking possible health problems??


Steady on mate, you'll give JW an inferiority complex :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> Steady on mate, you'll give JW an inferiority complex :lol:


LMAO... oooh now youre in for it...


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ive started back at Enanthate-1500mg per week, test [email protected] 800mg per week. Front loaded with dbol for first [email protected] 80mg per day, Not big. not clever but i dieted down from 19 stone to 14 and a half for nabba and I had to pull out a week before with ill health, im back up 2, 18 and a half within a month. I feel its what i need to get back aswell as mountains of food every day. It just maintains me at that level.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

GavinOC said:


> I understand the less is more theory but i really am curious to see what effects such a high dosage will have.
> 
> Im just about to cruise for a while and im thinking of upping the dose after that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good read. So a year and a half on. Anyone used these sort of doses?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv always believed the less geneticly gifted you are the more aas and ped enhancment you need to aquire the highest level possibly to you,


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally I would like to experience how my body

Would react and what gains I would make with a massive cycle.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

2g is not as good as it sounds


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

750mg test'e ew

400mg deca ew

50mg dbol ed

Comes to 1500mg ew....... so 2g isn't far off from that basic cycle or what many run I bet there over the 2g weekly total anyway.

I'd rather have 2g of a few aas over 2g as a single.

Difrent aas bring difrence things to the table over 1 huge dose of a single aas.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

stone14 said:


> 750mg test'e ew
> 
> 400mg deca ew
> 
> ...


I think quite a lot of people who I know tend to forget to add the mg of orals as well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tried 2g of straight test, had better results on test n deca cycle!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I've done pretty high doses before don't notice a massive difference just more sides tbh


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've gone up to 3.5g in total, running 2.8g per week at the mo and making loads of gains!


----------

